
Scientists believe they’ve made a breakthrough in coronavirus vaccine effort - dmitryminkovsky
https://nypost.com/2020/03/13/canadian-scientists-make-breakthrough-in-coronavirus-vaccine-effort/
======
flocial
I wonder what the analogy of this breakthrough would be in terms of software.
Seems like a sort of replicable testing/prototyping environment for further
breakthroughs in the analysis of the virus rather than treatment itself.
Hopefully this covid-19 crisis will trigger a re-evaluation and optimization
of drug testing and cost-effective universal healthcare.

